# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The natural rock garden of Sarawak

## kuching

Took some shots at a limestone outcrop in Sarawak recently.

Pix 1






Pix 2





Pix 3






Pix 4 : Damselfly







Pix 5: Spider web & a spider waiting for prey.

----------


## kuching

Pix 6 : Spider





Pix 7





pix 8





Pix 9





pix 10

----------


## kuching

Pix 11





Pix 12





Pix 13





Pix 14

----------

